# using a splitter with the 721



## Graeme (Oct 1, 2002)

I have never posted before, and I do not yet own a 721 (I have one of the first Dishplayers that is still working fine, after over 3 years). However, I am thinking of getting the 721 (or maybe the 921 if it ever appears) to have twin tuners. Unfortunately, the cable wiring in my house is set up such that I cannot easily pull two RG-6's to the living room. 

Has anyone tried using a RF splitter (coax hybrid) to split just one RG-6 into two signals to feed the two tuners? You'd get a 3dB loss on each signal, but that shouldn't be a problem given that the feed has the LNA. The only issue I can imagine is if the splitter has a short to ground from eithet of the outputs, it would mean that the DC signal coming from the receiver cant get back up to the antenna (to power the LNA).

I'm confused why all the current generation twin-tuner receivers have been designed to use two RG-6 inputs when they could have implemented a splitter in the box and hence required only one coax input.

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

NO YOU CAN NOT USE A SPLITTER TO SPLIT THE SATELLITE FEED ON A 721.

There are voltage issues that could blow up the receiver as well as your LNB's!

Remember that diffrent channels need to be tuned on diffrent transponders. Those transponders are on diffrent polarities and if you have a Dish 500.

I repeat DO NOT use a Splitter on a 721.

Just dont want to see you throw all kind of money away 

BTW welcome Graeme. :hi:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

What about using a DP-34 switch? Can you just pull the cable off the back of a 301, plug that cable into a DP-34, and then run 2 lines out of that DP-34 into the 721?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

That should work. I guess your on a PRO twin? As long as the 301 is on a Dish pro you will be fine...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes on the DP Twin. I was confused as to whether both lines off the Dish had to go directly into the DP-34 Switch, or you could just put 1 line into the DP-34 to "split" it off into 2 feeds for the 721.

If that'll work, that's a simple solution to getting the dual-feeds for the 721, and too expensive since the DP-34 is $99.

Thanks for the input Bob.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

I meant to say NOT too expensive ($99)!


----------



## jannlinder (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Craig Strahl _
> *Yes on the DP Twin. I was confused as to whether both lines off the Dish had to go directly into the DP-34 Switch *


No, you cannot do this if you have Dish Pro (Twin or QUAD--ONLY DP SINGLE/DUALs!)
Reason: Twin (and QUAD) LNBFs -- DISH PRO OR NOT --- cannot be FURTHER SPLIT (with Dish equipment...requires fancy DC Block Splitters and Feed Blocks etc)!!!

Read page 108 (through 133) of 721 manual for instructions on switches and such. Manual can be found online in PDF format on http://www.dishnetwork.com/ (don't know exactly where)
721 is an ODD BEAST! Pay special attention to the fact that EVEN if you have a SW64, you must put BOTH cables (which run into 721) FROM ONLY the 1st and 2nd **OR** 3rd and 4th ports, you cannot mix...ie: run a cable from port 1 on switch and port 3 on switch into the 721...
Something to do with expected polarity or somesuch.



> _rest of: Originally posted by Craig Strahl _
> *If that'll work, hat's a simple solution to getting the dual-feeds for the 721, and too expensive since the DP-34 is $99.
> Thanks for the input Bob.
> *


Unfortunately, you MUST NO MATTER WHAT have 2 lines going into the same 721 DIRECTLY FROM WHEREVER THE LNBF (DP ONLY) OR SWITCH (LEGACY) are (presumably outside)

Sorry...Sounded good, though.

Jann


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Jann

Thanks for clarifying this. I must admit, using the DP-34 did sound too easy (almost like plugging in a power strip to get extra electric outlets).

So I gather that the solution would be to upgrade my DP Twin to a DP Quad and I will need to drop 2 more cables down off the roof for the 721 ... ?

Do you think that is really the easiest solution here?

Thanks!


----------



## jannlinder (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Craig Strahl _
> *Jann
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this. I must admit, using the DP-34 did sound too easy (almost like plugging in a power strip to get extra electric outlets).
> ...


The real question is "Does your retailer HAVE the DP Quad". if not, the solution is go back to legacy and use the Legacy Quad. (or the SW64).

I admit I am having a hard time going DishPro considering the bugs they are having with piggybacking DP34's. Don't go Pro for 4 ports unless you can find Quad!

JAnn


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well I will ask Metro about this. I THOUGHT he mentioned you could use a pro twin to feed a 3 to 4 switch. 

Whats this about a bug when using 2 3 to 4 switches? Havent heard about that...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh that 64 wierdness may exlain why my unit kept calling my 64 a twin. I kept changing cablles and it finally worked. Needless to say I didnt read and digest that entire manual.


----------



## jannlinder (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Well I will ask Metro about this. I THOUGHT he mentioned you could use a pro twin to feed a 3 to 4 switch.
> 
> Whats this about a bug when using 2 3 to 4 switches? Havent heard about that... *


Some problems are occurring with piggybacking the switches. First of all, some users are getting boxes that will have HUGE pauses when changing channels (specifically changing to a channel on a satellite OTHER than the one you WERE watching on--for instance changing from VH1 Classics (110 TR 21) to History (119 TR ??).

Others are not getting good switch checks. Still others are suffering from problems with their legacy adapters not changing channels correctly when hooked up to the 2nd DP34 (legacy adapters allow 1000,2000,3000,4000,etc to hook up to DP LNBs and Switches)

there are other problems, but i will not go into them here as i have not experienced them.

Needless to say: New technology, new problems...it is what happens especially when you attempt to make it legacy-aware.

Jann


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

I did a few different searches and this thread came closest to the addressing the topic (but not really).

Basically, can you connect a 721 with only one satellite feed?

What is the consequence if the answer is yes. I assume it just means you cannot do background recording.

Would a 508 be a better choice if the max sat inputs would be one line?

Incidentally using a SW64.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Note: I have two available outs on the SW64 if there was a way to mux and demux, that would be an option. 

Tim


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Scott G addressed it quite clearly in the first response in this thread when he said


> *NO YOU CAN NOT USE A SPLITTER TO SPLIT THE SATELLITE FEED ON A 721.*


With the legacy LNBs used with your SW64 both tuners would have to be on the same satellite and polarity. DishPro LNBs send both polarities at once so the 2 tuners would be limited to the same satellite. You want the 721 to have access to 110 as well as 119 because the Extended EPG in only on 110. Since either tuner may need 119 or 110 at any time, each needs its own line from the switch.

If you can't properly hook up the 2nd tuner the 508 is a good, and certainly much cheaper, alternative.

To clarify part of the DishPro discussion in this thread, we now know that the DP34 switch can be fed by either a DP Twin and optional DP Single LNBF or by 2 or optionally 3 DP Single LNBFs
Diagram


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

My derived answer is that it would only work with one feed if all you watched was 110 or did without EPG when watching 119 (despite it having a long EPG buffer). It seems like this would be a boolean question, yes or no. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## tontomono (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeah, I came to the realization that I couldn't just split from the dual lnb legacy when I called Dish . So I am getting the 721 and quad legacy from dishdepot.com and running two more RG6 runs . Oh well, i'll be a happy camper come Monday.  :-D


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jannlinder _
> *Pay special attention to the fact that EVEN if you have a SW64, you must put BOTH cables (which run into 721) FROM ONLY the 1st and 2nd **OR** 3rd and 4th ports, you cannot mix...ie: run a cable from port 1 on switch and port 3 on switch into the 721...
> Something to do with expected polarity or somesuch.*


Maybe I just read this wrong, but I don't think this is correct. I personally have my 721 hooked up to ports 1 and 3 of my SW64. A 501 is hooked up to port 2. (Nothing on port 4 yet.) Haven't had a problem.


----------

